# Kingdom Hearts 358/2 DS !



## pasc (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, guys, here is the deal, SE decided to release 2 new KH's for DS and PSP
the DS one will be called: Kingdom Hearts 358/2
and the PSP one: Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep

In the DS Version you will play as Roxas (you know, Sora's Nobody), the games plays WHILE Kingdom Hearts 2, it is said to be a sader game than the others, and I did not even tell you the best !
It will be in 3D ! Complete 3D  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














  yeah,

Source: gamefront.de

Scan:


----------



## beautifulbeast (Sep 20, 2007)

I didn't know it would be in 3D (just flipping through the blogs today, kind of busy).

I don't know if it's good or a bad news though. All Squeenix 3D games for the DS look good so far (Mario Hops 3on3), but they sport that cutesy style that I'm not sure would suit a KH (regardless of how weird that sounds).


----------



## 4saken (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm generally full 3D titles on the DS aren't that great. Well the good ones aren't full blown attempts for nice graphics.


----------



## acky (Sep 20, 2007)

Damn improper fractions.


----------



## Spikey (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(acky @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> Damn improper fractions.


I don't know why, but that really made me LOL.


----------



## Vahnyyz (Sep 20, 2007)

no worries made me lol too lol


----------



## pasc (Sep 20, 2007)

the "no worries" Part in KH2 ?


----------



## Spikey (Sep 20, 2007)

Wait... topic says 358/2 and the first post says 385/2.... WHICH IS IT?


----------



## pasc (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> Wait... topic says 358/2 and the first post says 385/2.... WHICH IS IT?


Thanks for pointing that out, I guess I was a bit TOO excited to see this, anyway:

fixed + Img added


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Sep 20, 2007)

Square Enix announced at TGS that they're working on three new Kingdom heart titles.
1)Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep is a new PSP adventure. 
2)Kingdom Hearts: Coded is a mobile game. 
3)Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days, a co-operative (think Crystal Chronicles) DS game.


----------



## lagman (Sep 20, 2007)

Any idea on what does 358/2 means?


----------



## dsbomb (Sep 20, 2007)

179


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> Any idea on what does 358/2 means?


358 over 2 Days.

358 what though? Some people are saying that its actually called 358 Days/2, someone on some IGN forum claims that what it is translated from the title given on the SE site.


----------



## lagman (Sep 20, 2007)

hmmm interesting.
Hope the game turns out good, the GBA was interesting, a little repetitive but a good game overall.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 20, 2007)

Is this the same game or yet another one: http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/1661/kheartsil8.jpg ?  Looks more PSP than DS but the title at the top says 'archaic sealed heat' something..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> Is this the same game or yet another one: http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/1661/kheartsil8.jpg ?Â Looks more PSP than DS but the title at the top says 'archaic sealed heat' something..


Its another one.


----------



## Costello (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea on what does 358/2 means?
> ...



well 358 being close to 365 (amount of days in a year... if you didn't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) my theory is that you actually spend 358 days in 2 days with some sort of time travel thingy.. oh well
something like that anyway! am i rite?


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 21, 2007)

any news on the realese date?


----------



## Ryoku (Sep 21, 2007)

wtffffffff.

Hoorah! For More KH games, but a serious WTF to the title names.


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> Any idea on what does 358/2 means?



Simple math:

(Number of degrees in the latest Xbox - number of screens on the DS) / (number of screens on the DS).


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 21, 2007)

i feel special to be in your sig


----------



## CannonBallZ (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow that equation made so much sense to me.....
no one is excited about the co-op ?  
i for one must woot for it.... WOOT!!


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 21, 2007)

w00t!
I have a friend who likes kingdom hearts a bit so its great
where does it say co-op?


----------



## CrystalSweet (Sep 21, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!
oh my godd i cant wait!
I LOVE KINGDOM HEARTS!

YEAHHHHH!
party like a rock, party like a rock star! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now im hyperly excited


----------



## lilfrankie (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah where does it say that it's co-op? Because I would prefer the normal single player, since I have a few friends with a DS but not fans of KH (as far as I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I have a few friends who are fans of KH, but do not have a DS.. Mmm.. maybe some trading..
But I normally like to play KH all alone, because the feeling is just better that way.. So please, first the single player, and if i'm in the mood a multiplayer (kinda like Zelda)..


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm definitely gonna get this game.





 Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 21, 2007)

Okay, new details came through. According to Gamespot. If this is true, the fanboy in my heart is dying of happy: The game is, while revolved around Roxas, Coop based designed with all of Organization XIII in mind. If you've played KH2, you know who they are.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The second title, Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days, is the DS release. Unlike previous installments in Kingdom Hearts, the game focuses on the series' antagonists known as the Organization XIII, and Roxas, who was "the other main character" in Kingdom Hearts II.
> 
> Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days' trailer starts off from the last scene in Chain of Memories (PS2 version), and the words "The time during the opposite side, when Sora goes to sleep" appears on the screen. The scene changes to the station and clock tower in Kingdom Hearts II, with Roxas and Axel looking over the city at the sunset. In another scene, Roxas is seen sitting in a white room together with the rest of Organization XIII, and a new 14th member is introduced into the organization. Although the character's face was hidden by Organization XIII's traditional hooded jacket that she wore, it was apparently a female character, judging from her lips.
> 
> Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days is a multiplayer action game where you can fight as an Organization XIII member and attempt to complete missions cooperatively with friends. During the trailer, we saw up to four characters fighting together on the same screen against a massive boss character in a city setting. The game will also feature a single-player mode, of course. The gameplay looked similar to the combat you're familiar with from past KH games, though the frame rate was running a little low in the trailer footage. Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days is co-directed by Tomohiro Hasegawa and produced by Patrick Chen. The game is being developed by h.a.n.d Inc.



*Just died of happy*



*And that scan is from the PSP game based on Terra/The Knights from the KH2 Bonus Scene, from the looks of things. It's a prequel.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 21, 2007)

From another site:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Cow's Observation: KH:358/2 Days is an odd title as you could tell, but if you think about the story's timeline it might not be! Consider this: KH2 takes place 1 year after KH1 and Roxas' Story starts 7 days prior to Sora's(as far as canon goes it was 7 days). 365 days- 7 days is 358 days. So with that in mind it could be assumed that the story covers Roxas' point of view all the way to when he appears in Kingdom Hearts II. Now what still has not been accounted for is why it is called KH:358/2 Days... The "/2" is still a mystery. Just keep in mind this is just an observation!
> 
> And some trailer summaries:
> 
> ...


----------



## lilfrankie (Sep 21, 2007)

A quick question about this coop thingy.. Is it (like Gamespot said) that there is an multiplayer mode, and a singleplayer mode? Different missions and so? Or is that the story is the same, but you can choose if you want to do it alone or invite someone to play it with you?


----------



## CannonBallZ (Sep 22, 2007)

ala Crystal Chronicles I assume,  I don't know much about kingdom hearts but its by squaresoft right? might be the same engine then...


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 22, 2007)

A supposed 2 day adventure gets exaggerated to 358 days.


----------



## Delfin (Sep 22, 2007)

358 days is the total days -before- the 7days in KH2 that Roxas lived as an Org member.
The 2 most likely symbolize that the game is focused on Roxas and Axel, tada, 358/2.

Just my 2 cents, I'm looking forward to it while pondering how I'm gonna afford a PSP and stuff for the ton of games hitting it now that I also wanna play :


----------



## pasc (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Sep 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the same game or yet another one: http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/1661/kheartsil8.jpg ?  Looks more PSP than DS but the title at the top says 'archaic sealed heat' something..
> ...



The screens with Roxas and Axel may be DS Video Render Sequenzes, I really hope the battle system works like on the PS2, it has a long Singleplayer (like the II from the PS2 would rock, because I always play that before I do multiplayer, FFCC was good, but much too short, I hope this one gets longer and includes much Story why Sora and Co. turned dark when they got teenagers, I hope for some Roxas fight action myself).

Hope SE doesn't screw this one (BTW: did you know KH1 was made by Squaresoft alone ? KH2 by Squaresoft + enix = Square enix ? )

Anyway, much time to wait until 2008, I hope for a very decent game.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hope SE doesn't screw this one (BTW: did you know KH1 was made by Squaresoft alone ? KH2 by Squaresoft + enix = Square enix ? )



Yeah, because Squaresoft and Enix didn't merge until 2003. And even then, just because they merged doesn't mean they had Enix people working on the game.


----------



## jesterscourt (Sep 22, 2007)

I love the whole Kingdom Hearts series.  I really wish ReChain of Memories would come stateside (it was included as the second disc to the Final Mix+ version of Kingdom Hearts 2).  It's interesting to think that instead of one "in between" game from 2->3 (like CoM was for 1->2) there are going to be three, well, more like two, as I don't consider the cellphone one a true game,  more like a KH-themed puzzler.  Nevertheless, it looks like I will have to buy a PSP at some point to play both the DS and PSP in-between games.  Kingdom Hearts 3 in 2009?  Is that what it looks like?


----------



## lilfrankie (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(jesterscourt @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> I love the whole Kingdom Hearts series.  I really wish ReChain of Memories would come stateside (it was included as the second disc to the Final Mix+ version of Kingdom Hearts 2).  It's interesting to think that instead of one "in between" game from 2->3 (like CoM was for 1->2) there are going to be three, well, more like two, as I don't consider the cellphone one a true game,  more like a KH-themed puzzler.  Nevertheless, it looks like I will have to buy a PSP at some point to play both the DS and PSP in-between games.  Kingdom Hearts 3 in 2009?  Is that what it looks like?



Well I'm not quite sure if there is going to be a KH III.. I mean at the Ending of KH1 they did a movie pointing to KH II.. at the ending of KHII thet did a movie pointing at KH III. It now appears that this movie was pointing at what is going to be the PSP version (kinda get the idea that the DS version is nice, but just an extra for the DS, not something with the main story). And since SE still didn't say anything about a _real_ KH III at the TGS, it feels to me that KHIII *is* the PSP version.

EDIT: It would be cool like you say, that the DS and PSP versions are just in-between versions, like CoM. But still, the only real in-between game would be the PSP version IMO, 'cause the 358/2 Days just goes on with Roxas..


----------



## Jax (Sep 23, 2007)

How the hell do you even pronounce that title?


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> How the hell do you even pronounce that title?


you dont, thats the catch


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> How the hell do you even pronounce that title?


Three hundred & fifty eight over 2.


----------



## butaro (Sep 24, 2007)

The title is directly read as "Three Five Eight Days over Two"


----------



## outphase (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(butaro @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> The title is directly read as "Three Five Eight Days over Two"


That's what I got from the Japanese report on the KH games, but does that name have any relevance?


----------



## apb407 (Sep 24, 2007)

^ yes it does think about it in kh2 we spent how many days as roxas ? 7. actually to be exact we spent 7 1/2 days as roxas right because when we get out of the mansion it is around noon when we are sora so 365- 7 1/2 = 358/2 

p.s. the 2 kind of means half


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 25, 2007)

i was hping for only the ds get the game
stupid psp with their hight tech gizmo craps
i want a psp


----------



## zi70410 (Sep 25, 2007)

blasphemy


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Sep 25, 2007)

this is madness


----------



## Jax (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMiSt @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> this is madness



Don't make me go all sparta on your ass!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 26, 2007)

Some kind of preview here:
http://www.1up.com/do/previewPage?cId=3163010


----------

